# 2003 Rubiks Cube Worlds Documentary



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

I found this when browsing, and it is actually a pretty awesome video:


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 12, 2007)

I hadn't seen that video before. Seems like a lot of people from a couple of years ago have "disappeared". That makes me wonder if I will be there for the 2009 and 2011 WR's


----------



## pjk (Dec 12, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed. I often wonder too. However, I have been in this almost 2 years and it seems only like the other day I started. I haven't even barely got started on all I want to do, and haven't met barely any goals. That is the thing about puzzle solving, there is nearly endless amounts of things to practice, and I never get sick of it.


----------



## hdskull (Dec 13, 2007)

I was wondering when the cubefreak documentary was going to come out, haha.


----------



## cmhardw (Dec 13, 2007)

pjk said:


> Yeah, I noticed. I often wonder too. However, I have been in this almost 2 years and it seems only like the other day I started.



I can still remember the first time I ever even saw a solved cube ;-)

Yeah I'm in this to stay as well. I don't feel any less addicted to cubing than when I first started, and I don't know if that's a good or a bad thing but hey at least it is still a very fun hobby with great people in it ;-)

Chris


----------



## KConny (Dec 13, 2007)

Only 2 of the 8 finalist for 3x3 are still cubing/competing. (Bruchem and Vandenbergh)


----------



## tim (Dec 13, 2007)

KConny said:


> Only 2 of the 8 finalist for 3x3 are still cubing/competing. (Bruchem and Vandenbergh)



What about Dan Knights?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 13, 2007)

And only recently Ron got the record for 2x2x2 and then for 3x3x3. And Lars finally got sub-60 on 4x4x4. The "old guys" are still really competitive


----------



## pjk (Dec 13, 2007)

tim said:


> KConny said:
> 
> 
> > Only 2 of the 8 finalist for 3x3 are still cubing/competing. (Bruchem and Vandenbergh)
> ...


He is still into it. I met up with him a couple months ago and cubed with him and he is between 13 and 14 seconds on the 3x3. We plan on setting up a competition in Denver in April, and he will be there. So he is still cubing


----------



## Sin-H (Dec 14, 2007)

But there are still a lot cubers from there that still cube (and most of them now would be good enough for a 3x3 final): Macky, Chris Hardwick, Ton Dennenbroek, Dan Harris, Frédérick Badie, Frank Morris, Stefan Pochmann, Ian Winokur, Bob Burton, Zbigniew Zborowski, Katsuyuki Konishi...


----------



## CraigBouchard (Dec 16, 2007)

I like that the Judges and scramblers had to wear cloth gloves...Prevents oils from getting on cubes. I vote to reinstate that into competitions...


----------

